# Bachmann Santa Fe Flyer



## Rookie2015 (May 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,
As mentioned above I'm interested in purchasing this particular item as to begin my experience in model railroad. Out of curiosity I began reading upon the DCC and/or Decoders. I am greatly interested in mimicking or imitate the natural sounds this particular train produce.

Can anyone assist on which sound decoder works best and/or any other additional suggestions that may facilitate to this inquiry?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi, Rookie. I'm assuming you're interested in O scale, being that I don't see the Santa Fe Flyer listed in any other scale. 

You have posed one of the classic no answer questions out there -- very much like asking whether Ford or Chevy is better, or which sports team is the best. There isn't a definitive answer, but you can get lots of opinions on peoples favorites. And you probably will. 

Now, I'm an HO guy, and in HO, DCC is very competitive, and all the manufacturers try hard to put excellent products on the market. For the most part, they succeed, and whatever you get is going to be fine. Some of the major players are NCE, Digitrax and MRC for systems (as well as Bachmann, although some of theirs are limited capability). Sound decoders from any of those, as well as TCS (Train Control Systems), Tsunami / Soundtraxx, Loksound, and maybe some others that I missed.

Your best bet is going to be deciding what features you want from the decoder, and then finding the cheapest one that fits those needs from the manufacturers above.


----------



## Rookie2015 (May 7, 2015)

Thank you again CTValleyRR,
I'm actually looking into a HO and my wife is interested in N scale. We've been researching quite a bit now for several weeks; so if it's possible may we come to you for expertise?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

While there is DCC and sound for N Scale, are you prepared to
service or repair those very small locomotives. Even a small
gap in an N Scale rail represents inches. Usually,
this scale is desired by those with very limited space but want
a large complex layout.

Do check at a Hobby Shop or train show to see which scale that
you would find best for your family.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Of course; you can ask me anything. However, there are lots of us "Experts" here, and rather than limit yourself to one person's opinion, you will probably be better served posting questions in the forums and letting everyone have a shot at answering. I will always tell you what works well for me, but others will likely prefer different products and techniques, some of which may suit you better than my method.

First thing I will advise you to do is get a Walthers catalog (a good hobby shop will have them) or go to www.walthers.com and browse around. Walthers doesn't carry everything, but they are the largest distributor of model railroad products in North America, and this will give you a good idea for what is available.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Of course*

rookie2015;
Whatever scale you and your wife use, you are welcome to this forum. CTvalley, DonR, and many others on the forum have lots of experience, and don't mind sharing.

Welcome;
Traction Fan


----------



## Rookie2015 (May 7, 2015)

*Gratitude*

To each and everyone whom provided feedback. I just wanted to express our gratitude. I've decided to purchase the HO Bachmann just to establish this hobby and excited about customizing it as well. My wife on the other hand prefers the N scale models and enjoys them just the way they are.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Just my 2 cents worth, but I would recommend going to a local hobby shop and see if the operator is willing to help you. I personally believe in shopping locally, and establishing a good relationship with my vendors. In the long run it will pay off. You can tell the dealer what your budget and needs are, and he will recommend a good starter set. Last time I was in the shop, I saw complete train sets in boxes, train, track, controller, etc.
When you are a regular customer the dealer will appreciate your business and be willing to take the time to give advice. You don't get that on E-Bay. Sure, you can get advice here, but it will be hit and miss, because we don't know your whole picture-budget, space, what you already have, etc.
I hope you have plenty of space, setting up two different sizes will take twice the space, unless you can figure out how for the trains to share the same general area. It's possible, but are you ready, willing, and able to build bridges, overpasses, etc?
Welcome to the forum, we'll be glad to help. Mike


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

traction fan said:


> rookie2015;
> Whatever scale you and your wife use, you are welcome to this forum. CTvalley, DonR, and many others on the forum have lots of experience, and don't mind sharing.
> 
> Welcome;
> Traction Fan


The problem is usually shutting us up!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Rookie2015 said:


> To each and everyone whom provided feedback. I just wanted to express our gratitude. I've decided to purchase the HO Bachmann just to establish this hobby and excited about customizing it as well. My wife on the other hand prefers the N scale models and enjoys them just the way they are.


This is perfect! It means you get to have TWO layouts!


----------



## Texas Hi-Railer (Jan 28, 2015)

I've been at this HO thing for roughly 50 years & there is always something new coming out & always something new to learn from everyone. When one gets to the point they think they know it all, that's where the trouble starts! Like I said, I've been at this for fifty years & I learn new things every single day!

I don't fool with the decoders in this new field of DCC operation because I find it too frustrating trying to find what is best for what. I learned quickly if one can afford it, to buy those locomotives with decoders & sound already factory installed however, many model railroaders love a challenge & they mess with all those decoders & settings, etc. I stick to BLI (Broadway Limited Imports) with Paragon2 sound & I have yet to be disappointed. You can get a pretty good deal on those if you shop around. Train shows are always a great place to shop & learn technics & what's new on the market.

I know absolutely "0" when it comes to N scale because this old man just can't deal with something that small. I tried it myself a few years back & I sold the small layout I had because it was too difficult for me to deal with. I'm a die-hard HO railroader & nothing beats it in my opinion however, the O scale & N scale folks will disagree, lol. If you can afford the factory installed DCC w/Sound that's your best bet.

I stick to BLI & I have a few KATO DCC locos with factory installed decoders with sound. I recently purchased an Athearn GP40-2W GO Transit with factory installed DCC w/sound by Digitrax I believe & I love that locomotive also. I started out with the Bachmann DCC system but soon found it was very limited to what it could do. I then went with the NCE Power Cab system & you just can't beat that system. That Athearn was only $150 which is really cheap for a new DCC locomotive with sound. It has the flashing ditch lights & all the bells & whistles that I prefer.

It's all personal preference & like has already been stated, you will get all kinds of advice & insight because this is a great forum for guys who have been doing this a long, long time. I'm fairly new to DCC so you're probably much better off asking others about the DCC part of model railroading. Best of luck to you & yours and happy railroading!


----------



## Rookie2015 (May 7, 2015)

*Thanks*

Just wanted to take this opportunity to thank everyone with their insight and welcoming gesture. I've gained much information over this past few weeks and it only has increase my curiosity and excitement.


----------

